# 2009+ Audi A3 (facelift) Body or Lip kit options



## bnegri10 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have an 2009 A3 2.0T (5-Door) and I am looking for a lip or body kit (preferably lip kit). can someone please tell me where to find one that isn't outrageously expensive (like ECSTuning.com, the 09 version of the votex is about 5x the 08). i have been looking for ever and i am finally ready to buy but i cant find anything. PLEASE HElP, this is the final thing that my exterior needs. (For Now ) 

Thanks


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

caractere


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

i would wait it out the price of the OEM votex kit will probably drop when its a half year old or so the last votex kit dropped as low as half off and ECS was practically giving them away.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

RedLineRob said:


> i would wait it out the price of the OEM votex kit will probably drop when its a half year old or so the last votex kit dropped as low as half off and ECS was practically giving them away.


The OEM only became cheap when it was determined that the style was going to be end of life. This one will stay at this price until the A3 is replaced with the new one.

As for cheap lip, the home depot garage door front lip is always a popular cheap option.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

the votex sides are the same, might as well pick them up.

i love mine, and you dont need the front on the 09+ to make it work

i might pick up the front in the spring, though it is very expensive


----------



## bnegri10 (Oct 25, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> the votex sides are the same, might as well pick them up.
> 
> i love mine, and you dont need the front on the 09+ to make it work
> 
> i might pick up the front in the spring, though it is very expensive


any pics? id love to see it


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Body/ES1598160/

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Body/ES457047/

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Body/ES4936/

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Body/ES4933/










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










































































/thread


----------



## bnegri10 (Oct 25, 2009)

is the picture in the book the same as on the car? because i have seen that for cheap. and alos will the rear of an 08 fit on an 09+?


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

i wouldn't go cheap when it comes to modifying a audi do it right get the OEM votex kit for the front lip and in my opinion the S3 side skirts are better then the votex ones and there easier to instal and fit perfect


----------



## bnegri10 (Oct 25, 2009)

It is oem someone was just selling it and I will look into those sline skirts


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

bnegri10 said:


> It is oem someone was just selling it and I will look into those sline skirts


if you are referring to the part listed here thats just the stock part overlaid in CF, not the optional votex splitter.

what RedlineRob was referring to is S3 skirts, not sline


----------



## bnegri10 (Oct 25, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> if you are referring to the part listed here thats just the stock part overlaid in CF, not the optional votex splitter.
> 
> what RedlineRob was referring to is S3 skirts, not sline


No, it was from a totally different site but thank you for trying to clear that up


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

bnegri10 said:


> No, it was from a totally different site but thank you for trying to clear that up


 link to said totally different site with votex front ??


----------



## bnegri10 (Oct 25, 2009)

It was eBay but I believe it's sold now


----------



## Isoztrk (Mar 26, 2012)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Anyone can tell that how can i find this lip?

My car is 2012 a3 3 door.
i wanna buy this item.i couldnt find on e-bay and other websides.

thanks...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I have a brand new Votex rear for facelift, willing to sell for $50 + shipping. Also in the classifieds.


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

if anyone is looking for the votex side skirts check with your local audi dealer. i canceled my order to ecs in time to order from audi for 79 bucks


----------

